# Cycling in Andalusia - my videos about the high climbs: Pico Veleta, Puerto Ragua,etc



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !

Last year I cycled 12 days in Andalusia and beside cycling few days along the sea I visited high mountains riding my touring bike. 
Preiously I uploaded my video about cycling from the sea to Pico Veleta (3396 m), 





now I added 2 videos to my collection ( Gábor Györgyi - YouTube ) : they're going above 2000 m too and can be found in Andalusia.

I will go on with it in the reply (because of the limit of the nujmber of video-links in a post)

Best regards,
www.gyorgyigabor.hu


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

The 1st, Puerto de la Ragua (2000 m) can be found in Sierra Nevada, the same mountain range, where Pico Veleta can be found: it is a panoramic road!

Puerto de la Ragua (2000 m) northern ascent:


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

The 2nd climb is not too known: Tetica de Bacares (2080 m, with 360 degrees panorama) is situated ca. 80 kms North from Almeria.
There is a saddle not far from the peak: Puerto de Velefique (1860 m): it was visited by Vuelta a'Espagna I think minimum twice. I saw Indurain sign on a rock along the mountain road. The ascent to that saddle is very scenic because of the lot of hairpin-bends.

Tetica de Bacares (2080 m) from South:




In the video the climb starts at the ca. 14th minute


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello !
I finished editing the next video: 1st part shows the Tabernas desert (feeling like cycling in Marocco) , than the*Puerto Escúllar ascent (2036 m)* from Abla. On the ridge of it I saw deers after sunset and at 1 am. I experienced local concert in a village ! 














Best regards,
Gabor


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

*
*Hello !

I edited a *compilation video about my bicycle tour In Andalucia (year 2012) with cycling up to Pico Veleta (3396 m)*, Tetica da Bacares (2080 m), Puerto Ragua (2000 m), Puerto Escúllar (2036 m), cycling along the coast + through Tabernas desert... etc. 


This is the 1st part *with english subtitles *


The route - this part shows - was: Malaga - Puerto del Leon (view) - Almunecar - Mirador Cabra Montes (view) - Motril - Haza del Lino (Veleta panorama) - Motril - Granada - Pico Veleta - Granada
Have pleasure with the video !






Best regards, Gabor

My facebook page ( https://www.facebook.com/cycling.high ) where I will post infos, photos, videos about my tours, experiences (more than 30.000 kms in the Alps, Pyrenées, canary islands & Andalucia) ... about cycling high .. and plan an article or list / collection about the most wonderful paved climbs (finishing above 2000 m) of the Alps, Pyrenées, Canary islands & Andalucia /


----------



## gyorgyigabor (Apr 6, 2013)

*best of video (2 / 2) my bicycle tour in Andalusia / Andalucia*

Hello !
Now I'm pleased to present the *2nd part of the best of video about our bicycle tour in Andalusia (2012). *The video *shows this route: 

Granada - Pico Veleta (3394 m) - Granada - Guadix - Quéntar - La Calahorra - Puerto Ragua (2000 m) - Fondon - Abla - Puerto Padilla / Escúllar (2036 m) - Fondon - Tabernas desert - Tabernas - Velefique - Tetica de Bacares (2080 m) - Almeria (and from here cycling the Costal de Sol ) - Castell de Ferro - Nerja - Malaga*

This part is not only about mountains, but desert, sea and mountain lake can be seen too 
Have pleasure with the video !






PS: The following video in my collection will be the brutally hard ascent to Grosse Oscheniksee (2394 m) 

Best regards, 
Gabor
www.facebook.com/cycling.high
( adventures, bicycle tours, videos, photos based on experiences of cycling 271 times above 2000 m )


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Great videos, amazing scenery. You know you are the end of the line when you are off the pavement.


----------

